# Do we eat too much?



## Cruentus (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, I eat to much, lol, and need to drop about 10 pounds. :uhoh: I am still in relatively good shape though.

I read this article today: http://nymag.com/news/features/23169/

Extremely well written, but when he was describing the dinner party, I couldn't help but think, 'what a bunch of weirdo's!' 

I certainly think that we shouldn't be food obsessed, and I don't think that anyone should go to the extremes that the people in the article seem to have gone too. But, considering that I will be reducing my own calories a bit to drop that little extra holiday fat, it got me thinking about us as a society.

It seems that most of us consume too many calories, and that most of us could use a little reduction. Particularly of empty calories.

Anyway, just thinking aloud and thought that some of you might want to discuss...


----------



## morph4me (Jan 14, 2008)

I think we do.  We eat for any number of reasons, not just because we're hungry. We eat because we're bored, or stressed, or to be social, or because we're upset. 

I think that our food, because it's been processed, chemically treated and whatever else they do to it, doesn't have the same nutritional value that it once did so we need more for the same nutrition we used to get with less.


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2008)

I stopped drink Coke..I dropped 10 lbs so fast I couldn't believe it..Now that the holidays are over most of the temptations are gone...If I get hungry after 6PM I grab a Special K bar or a banana...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 14, 2008)

It divides into eating to much and eating wasted material.
I have heard of the studies of eating less about 1200-1500 cal a day.
Most people in the west eat a good amount of meat with very little veggies. On top of that people are consuming supplements based on fads and outer apperances. When we look at other countries we see longer lives in eastern and in the west we see shorter lives however if we compare an 80 year old western to an 80 year old eastern the functioning is different.  We in the west eat 100% full those in the east eat 80% full
Those who set out to seek immortality as hermits ate less and less and according to legends lived off dew and mist but those are just stories how much truth is in it is up to your belief.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> When we look at other countries we see longer lives in eastern and in the west we see shorter lives however if we compare an 80 year old western to an 80 year old eastern the functioning is different.



See, I wonder how true that actually is (I have heard the same thing, btw) or if that is BS. I wonder if any studies have been done or if there is evidence to back up the notion?


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2008)

It's interesting to see the extremes to which people will go in order to avoid putting on a pair of shoes and going running.  At some point it seems like they are actually doing more work than they would be doing at the gym.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2008)

The article did state that if getting the essential nutrients the body needs then this diet hasn't shown to be detrimental to people. However it depends on what the body is doing or has been doing or is going to do. If it's the typical office type worker then the needs are typically less than say a construction worker whose level of physical activity is higher. 
Or take two office workers with different (after-hours) lifestyles. One worker may just be in their office the whole day and then go home and relax watching their favorite round of shows for that particular night, then go to bed. The other might be a martial artist who goes to class two or three times a week and thus has more caloric needs because of a higher physical level of activity. 
Thus both need to eat accordingly. 
The starvation diet if not monitored correctly can lead to eating disorders. These folks are what I call extremists. There all types in our society doing all types of extreme things. This is just one of those types. There are healthier ways to lose weight. But as long as one attends to the body's nutritional needs then I think it's okay. Just got to stay on top of it and not the other away around.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 14, 2008)

> See, I wonder how true that actually is (I have heard the same thing, btw) or if that is BS. I wonder if any studies have been done or if there is evidence to back up the notion?


 
The Okinawan program study but I think it was more about books being published than a good study. But again let us be fair at looking at a Japanese life style and an American lifestyle. The Japanese tend to work high stress jobs sometimes leaving at 7am and returning home at 9pm.
The enviroment in Tokyo could be compared to New york I suppose.
The average Japanese does not take nor are there many supplement shops.  Yet on average they live longer. And majority of them at advance age are still able to complete tasks at hand.

When we look at American life style yes the 7-9 job may apply the enviroment may be as bad as Tokyo or New york. The average American for the most part takes some sort of supplement on a regular basis. Most Americans at the age of 50 on are not as fit as their eastern counter parts.  So if the grounds are equal as far as 1. stress load with enviromental factors 2. Genes 3. life style. The determing factor in why the east lives longer seems to be in their diet.
Example we in America are told to consume the "5 a day"  but on the account of Japanese and Okinawans the average would be at least 9.

I feel the Okinawans and they Okinawan study falls short because we all do not live on an island however we mostly live in a suburb or a city which is why the Japanese make a good module.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Those who set out to seek immortality as hermits ate less and less and according to legends lived off dew and mist but those are just stories how much truth is in it is up to your belief.


 
Dew and mist are really good with cheese fries


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 14, 2008)

Part of the problem today is what constitutes a portion size as compared to years ago - today&#8217;s small was yesterdays large


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 14, 2008)

i eat a whole lot, but the best way to lose weight is to eat more as long as you are eating the right stuff and in the right portions. say you diet calls for 2500 calories in a day, it is much better to spread those calories 6 smaller meals than to cram them into 3 larger meals. the smaller meals and more calories keep your metabolism running on a even plane throughout the day meaning it is more effecient and you lose more weight. like ive said also in many other posts protein, fat and carbs are essential to a healthy diet and healthy weight loss

B


----------



## searcher (Jan 14, 2008)

Way to much consumption of edibles.   We are a society of glutenous individuals.   So, so sad.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2008)

searcher said:


> Way to much consumption of edibles. We are a society of glutenous individuals. So, so sad.


 
Well, you know what they say:  the spirit is willing but the flesh is wheat.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a question, what is considered to much? lets say some one is on a healthy diet consisting of good food, whole grain, veggies meats, no sweets or cokes or anything of that nature. With that being said what is considered to much? calorie wise, is it 2500, or 3000 or what? please let me know, becuase Ive been told a lot by many people that I eat to many, but Im losing weight

B


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 15, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I have a question, what is considered to much? lets say some one is on a healthy diet consisting of good food, whole grain, veggies meats, no sweets or cokes or anything of that nature. With that being said what is considered to much? calorie wise, is it 2500, or 3000 or what? please let me know, becuase Ive been told a lot by many people that I eat to many, but Im losing weight
> 
> B


Once you get past all the hype and crap so-called experts spout -- the bottom line is that your body is kind of like a bucket, with a hole in it.  If you pour water in faster than it can drain out, you'll fill (or overfill) the bucket.  If you pour water in just as fast as it drains, you'll the bucket will never fill nor empty.  If you pour water in slower than the water can drain out, the bucket will empty.

Well -- the same thing happens in your body.  If you add calories (in the form of food) faster than you burn them, you gain weight; if you put less in than you use, you gain weight.  You can control the size of the hole in your "bucket" by exercise & activity. (Yes, there is a genetic component to your metabolism; there's not much you can do about it.)  If, in the course of your daily life and exercise, you're burning more calories than you consume, you're going to lose weight.  If you eat more -- you'll gain weight.  That's why a professional athlete can literally eat a horse, and not be overweight, while an office worker eating the same will soon be the size of a house.

Of course, the analogy is simplistic.  Things like your overall health also can be a factor.  If your concerned about your weight -- especially if it's not responding the way you think it should to the combination of your diet and exercise -- discuss it with your doctor.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> I have a question, what is considered to much? lets say some one is on a healthy diet consisting of good food, whole grain, veggies meats, no sweets or cokes or anything of that nature. With that being said what is considered to much? calorie wise, is it 2500, or 3000 or what? please let me know, becuase Ive been told a lot by many people that I eat to many, but Im losing weight
> 
> B



The simple formula for "too much" is consuming more calories then you use in a given day often enough to where you have a "caloric debt," causing excessive fat storage and other health problems. The actual number of calories will vary per person depending on genetics, activity, metabolism, and so on.

There are of course two elements here. 1 is actual number of calories. 2 is the content of those calories and being nutritionally balanced. Getting enough vitamins, and having the proper ratio of carbs, fats, and protiens. The theory behind caloric reduction, organic diets, and so forth, is that you slam more nutrition per calorie then what the average American normally eats, and can then sustain with less calories, keeping fat off having less impact on your digestive system, causing better hormonal balance, and so on. The theory also is that our diets today are nutritionally defunct due to processing and preserving methods, as compared to even 50 or 100 years ago, and we therefore eat more to compensate. This leads to obesity and greater incidence of disease in old age. 

That is the theory anyway. I think that there is something too it, but I also think that going to the extreme as expressed in the article is ridicules. You have to have balance...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Once you get past all the hype and crap so-called experts spout -- the bottom line is that your body is kind of like a bucket, with a hole in it.  If you pour water in faster than it can drain out, you'll fill (or overfill) the bucket.  If you pour water in just as fast as it drains, you'll the bucket will never fill nor empty.  If you pour water in slower than the water can drain out, the bucket will empty.
> 
> Well -- the same thing happens in your body.  If you add calories (in the form of food) faster than you burn them, you gain weight; if you put less in than you use, you gain weight.  You can control the size of the hole in your "bucket" by exercise & activity. (Yes, there is a genetic component to your metabolism; there's not much you can do about it.)  If, in the course of your daily life and exercise, you're burning more calories than you consume, you're going to lose weight.  If you eat more -- you'll gain weight.  That's why a professional athlete can literally eat a horse, and not be overweight, while an office worker eating the same will soon be the size of a house.
> 
> Of course, the analogy is simplistic.  Things like your overall health also can be a factor.  If your concerned about your weight -- especially if it's not responding the way you think it should to the combination of your diet and exercise -- discuss it with your doctor.


this is the general conception that people have, eat more gain weight, eat less lose weight. But every nutritionist Ive talked to tell me its not that simple, in fact you need to eat more food (not gorge yourself they dont say that, but to eat you meal balance with a certain amount of protein, carbs and fat). By eating more food, you are fueling your metabolism that will in turn burn more fat from your body than by simply cutting back on you intake. I eat anywhere between 4000 - 4500 calorie in a day, but at the same time im 6'4" 248lbs (was 260lbs) I eat all this and am still managing to lose weight. People will argue that Im eating less than i was before I started working out and Ill say they are wrong, my appetite is through the roof and I actually have to make myself not eat every time Im hungry so I can maintain a somewhat constan intake of calories a day. The only reason Im say all this is because Im trying to find some answer as to why everyone is being told something different

B


----------



## Kacey (Jan 15, 2008)

Different people will react differently to changes in diet and activity.  The guidelines provided by nutritionists are just that - guidelines.  They are _not_ hard and fast rules, because each individual is different.

As far as the _type _of food - the less processed food items are, in general, the greater the nutritional content, the greater the fiber content, the fuller you will feel when you eat it - and the greater the amount of energy your body will need to process it.  There are exceptions to everything, and this is a gross oversimplification - but highly processed foods tend to have higher calorie content per volume, greater amounts of fat and sugar, more preservatives, less fiber, and leave you feeling less full (the same calories provide less mass to fill you up) - and if you get used to eating foods high in fat and calories you are more likely to crave such foods.  Given that many convenience foods are highly processed, that makes it way too easy to eat - and overeat - the very foods we should eat in small portions, if at all.

If you are truly concerned about your caloric intake and weight loss, or want to maximize it, talk to a nutritionist or dietician.  We can only suggest - you need a professional for specific, personal advice.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 15, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> this is the general conception that people have, eat more gain weight, eat less lose weight. But every nutritionist Ive talked to tell me its not that simple, in fact you need to eat more food (not gorge yourself they dont say that, but to eat you meal balance with a certain amount of protein, carbs and fat). By eating more food, you are fueling your metabolism that will in turn burn more fat from your body than by simply cutting back on you intake. I eat anywhere between 4000 - 4500 calorie in a day, but at the same time im 6'4" 248lbs (was 260lbs) I eat all this and am still managing to lose weight. People will argue that Im eating less than i was before I started working out and Ill say they are wrong, my appetite is through the roof and I actually have to make myself not eat every time Im hungry so I can maintain a somewhat constan intake of calories a day. The only reason Im say all this is because Im trying to find some answer as to why everyone is being told something different
> 
> B



I have no doubt that you were told that cutting calories is not needed for weight loss. That is because people don't want to hear the simple answers; which is simply that eating less and exercising more is what will make you lose weight.

But, it really is that simple. If you consistantly burn more calories a day then you eat, you lose weight. If you conistantly consume more calories a day then you burn, you gain. Keep it balanced, and you stay the same.

People, particularly weight loss experts, dieticians, diet programs, etc., all want to make it harder then what it is.

http://weightloss.about.com/od/backtobasics/a/blcalreal.htm

Now, that said, there are a lot of different ways to consume less calories then burned; and that is where the different programs come in. You can change diet, change exercise habits, eat less carbs, or eat less fat, eat more frequent meals per day, eat less frequent meals per day, etc. The only thing that needs to stay consistant  is that you need to consume ample water, vitamins/minerals/fiber, and protien in order to stay healthy. The rest is up to you.

What you are talking about is probably eating more frequently during the day to raise you metabolism. However, because your metabolism is raised by frequent meals (5-8 meals), you are actually burning more calories then you would eating 3 meals a day. However, I conject that you may be eating less calories then you were previously, and you don't even know it, because you are eating smaller frequent meals and concious of what you eat. People who don't think about it and eat 2-3 big meals generally consume more then those who are conscious about diet and eating more often...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 16, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> I have no doubt that you were told that cutting calories is not needed for weight loss. That is because people don't want to hear the simple answers; which is simply that eating less and exercising more is what will make you lose weight.
> 
> But, it really is that simple. If you consistantly burn more calories a day then you eat, you lose weight. If you conistantly consume more calories a day then you burn, you gain. Keep it balanced, and you stay the same.
> 
> ...


 
You know I talk to people daily who say they want to lose weight.  I always tell them eat less and exercise more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Over time quite a few have listened and are losing weight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really is simple folks!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 16, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> I have no doubt that you were told that cutting calories is not needed for weight loss. That is because people don't want to hear the simple answers; which is simply that eating less and exercising more is what will make you lose weight.
> 
> But, it really is that simple. If you consistantly burn more calories a day then you eat, you lose weight. If you conistantly consume more calories a day then you burn, you gain. Keep it balanced, and you stay the same.
> 
> ...


Maybe Im making it harder than its supposed to be, but I tried just cutting back on my intake (same amount of meals, smaller portions per meal) but I was feeling weak and didnt have the energy to workout. I amped up the portions to what I was eating before, got my energy and started working out more. Now Im still eating the same portions, working out the same, but my appitite is through the roof and Im never full, well lets not say never, for about 10-15 minutes after I eat Im full but after that I could eat the same amount again. 

Would it be a good idea, to maye be cut the portions on the major meals (breakfast, lunch diner) back a little and throw in some more snacks (like a wheat bagle and some peanut butter or some fruit) just to shorten the time between when I eat? 

B


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 16, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Maybe Im making it harder than its supposed to be, but I tried just cutting back on my intake (same amount of meals, smaller portions per meal) but I was feeling weak and didnt have the energy to workout. I amped up the portions to what I was eating before, got my energy and started working out more. Now Im still eating the same portions, working out the same, but my appitite is through the roof and Im never full, well lets not say never, for about 10-15 minutes after I eat Im full but after that I could eat the same amount again.
> 
> Would it be a good idea, to maye be cut the portions on the major meals (breakfast, lunch diner) back a little and throw in some more snacks (like a wheat bagle and some peanut butter or some fruit) just to shorten the time between when I eat?
> 
> B


What's your goal?  Do you want to lose weight, gain weight, or stay the same?

In the end, whatever means you use to get there, to lose weight, you must consume fewer calories than you burn.  If you burn about as much as you consume -- you'll stay about the same.  If you eat more than you burn up -- you'll add pounds on.  If you do this with the right food and excercise combination, it'll be muscle.  Do it the wrong way -- it'll be fat.  (Hint... your body is, generally speaking, made to survive periods of starvation and surplus.  It generally wants to store excess as fat for when food is scarce.)

The exact method to achieve this depends on what works for you.  Many people have found success eating several small meals throughout the day.  For others -- one large meal works fine.  Personally, the most success I've had involved eating breakfast, moderate lunch, and moderate dinner, and NOT eating past about 10 PM.  (Some suggest "eat like a king for breakfast, a lord for lunch, and a pauper for dinner" to avoid sleeping on a full belly.)  And coupling this with daily exercise, including walks at lunch time.  I know someone else who just "cuts everything in half" when he needs to lose a few pounds...  Instead of a whole sandwich, he has a half sandwich, or a half portion, etc.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 16, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Maybe Im making it harder than its supposed to be, but I tried just cutting back on my intake (same amount of meals, smaller portions per meal) but I was feeling weak and didnt have the energy to workout. I amped up the portions to what I was eating before, got my energy and started working out more. Now Im still eating the same portions, working out the same, but my appitite is through the roof and Im never full, well lets not say never, for about 10-15 minutes after I eat Im full but after that I could eat the same amount again.
> 
> Would it be a good idea, to maye be cut the portions on the major meals (breakfast, lunch diner) back a little and throw in some more snacks (like a wheat bagle and some peanut butter or some fruit) just to shorten the time between when I eat?
> 
> B



As JKS said, it depends on your goals.

Lets assume your goal is weight loss.

Well, really, your goal should be fat loss, because no one wants to lose muscle.

Burning more calories then what you take in is always the formula; but there are right and wrong ways to do this.

If you cut too many calories too soon, you'll lose muscle weight rather then the weight that you want. This could cause your metabolism to slow, making weight loss harder. Some people then gain weight due to this. Also, this would make your cheating more impacting because the tendancy is to binge because your body is in starvation mode, would also cause gains rather then loss.  And so on.

So the key is to keep the metabolism up, and cut gradually. Do not cut too much, especially if you are exercising more. Basically, if you lose more then 2 lbs per week that is not water, you are not eating enough.


And eating smaller frequent meals is certainly a good way to go.

I have seen the best results for myself by keeping the starches low and the fresh veg., fruit, and lean proteins and meats high, only eating what amounts to smaller snacks during the day, and my biggest meal at night. 

But that is just my personal preferance...


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the advice jks and Cruentus. 

My goals are weight loss first (about 30-40 pounds) and then to tone everything up. Im on a pretty good workout routine right now. I work out 1.5 hrs every morning 6 days a week and do cardio 3-4 nights a week. Starting in the next week or 2 im going to be lifting in the morning and at night.

My diet is pretty sound. High protein  and high complex carbs for breakfast, protein, veggies and a mixture of complex and simple carbs for lunch (white and brown rice) and protein, veggies and no carbs for dinner. In beteween meals Ill have some raw veggies and a protein shake usually. 

Does this sound like the right path?

Again thanks for all the help.

and I really didnt mean to hijack this thread

B


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 17, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Thanks for the advice jks and Cruentus.
> 
> My goals are weight loss first (about 30-40 pounds) and then to tone everything up. Im on a pretty good workout routine right now. I work out 1.5 hrs every morning 6 days a week and do cardio 3-4 nights a week. Starting in the next week or 2 im going to be lifting in the morning and at night.
> 
> ...



Sounds good enough. As long as you are getting results. If you stop getting result, then look into changing something.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cruentus said:


> Sounds good enough. As long as you are getting results. If you stop getting result, then look into changing something.


will do, thanks

quick question though: what are your thoughts on the whole body cleansing thing? Have you tried it? did it work? what would you recommend?

B


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 17, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> will do, thanks
> 
> quick question though: what are your thoughts on the whole body cleansing thing? Have you tried it? did it work? what would you recommend?
> 
> B



Real quick, then I gotta go to an appointment:

I am glad you asked this, as body cleansing can be very helpful, if not an important part. The best way to do this is to Juice/veg. fast for a couple of days (there are programs online for free, but you don't have to go really drastic with this; just a couple of days), and then be sure that you drink a ton of water throughout the day. Try to each clean as well (organic if possible)

The reason this is important is because our food today has high toxicity. As a defense, our body stores toxins in fat cells. This can make fat loss really difficult, and you can actually get sick if you loose fat too fast and you have high toxicity in the fat cells. This is because it gets released into the blood stream, and then gets put out as waste.

Body cleansing reduces your toxicity, and clears your digestive/intestinal tracts for better absorbtion of nutrients and discarding of toxins.

I believe that a large reason for our obesity rates is the high toxicity of our foods, and fat storage as a natural defense mech. for this.

Any questions on this, I'll have to answer later on.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 17, 2008)

Cruentus said:
			
		

> Real quick, then I gotta go to an appointment:
> 
> I am glad you asked this, as body cleansing can be very helpful, if not an important part. The best way to do this is to Juice/veg. fast for a couple of days (there are programs online for free, but you don't have to go really drastic with this; just a couple of days), and then be sure that you drink a ton of water throughout the day. Try to each clean as well (organic if possible)
> 
> ...



Thanks I was thinking about doing this to give my body a little boost. 

you have any sites that you would recommend I look at?

When you say fast, does that mean no food period? 

What did you mean by this line? 





> Try to each clean as well (organic if possible)



B


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 17, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Thanks for the advice jks and Cruentus.
> 
> My goals are weight loss first (about 30-40 pounds) and then to tone everything up. Im on a pretty good workout routine right now. I work out 1.5 hrs every morning 6 days a week and do cardio 3-4 nights a week. Starting in the next week or 2 im going to be lifting in the morning and at night.


 
It's not a one-then-the-other thing -- and that's not really what you're doing, so you're on the right path, in my opinion.

Improve you muscle tone while working to reduce fat.  Think of it as meeting a friend from 100 miles away by both of you going somewhere in the middle...  Eat less, but enough to support your muscle mass, and work out.  You'll be burning more fuel than you're putting in -- and also adding lean muscle that burns more fuel and raises your metabolism at the same time.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 18, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Thanks I was thinking about doing this to give my body a little boost.
> 
> you have any sites that you would recommend I look at?
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late reply.

Try this site to start off:

http://www.falconblanco.com/health/fasting.htm

I don't recommend that you fast all the time or as a means to lose weight (although this might be a result). Just do one 3 day or 8 day fast.

It doesn't mean no food. I don't recommend the water only fast. I recommend 3 days of liquids (veg and fruit juice and water), then 5 days of raw foods only (salad, fruit, nuts, etc.) Don't do this alot either. It is purely  as a means to clean the body of toxins and clean the digestive system out.

Oh... and by eating "clean," I mean not having overly processed or fast type foods. Fresh "alive" foods like fresh fruits and veg., and fresh meats. Also by eating organic, you are reducing the toxins and making it less likely that you'll store them.

Anyway, good luck...


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

I eat very healthy but Tang Soo Do actually made me gain weight, not just muscle either.  My poor body didn't realize I was already 20 pounds overweight.  What's this intense exercise???  Let's save the fat!

It's quite easy to gain weight on healthy foods, by the way, unless one is eating mostly salads.  I eat dense calories like beans and whole grains.  A four-cup salad is very filling but I'm hungry two hours later if that's all I eat.

For me, it's been very difficult.  I need energy to get through my workouts and I'm hungry afterward.  The dieting mentality is what made things difficult for me.  Should I eat?  Should I not eat?

I stopped dieting and the weight finally started coming off.  Instead of eating 1500 calories a day, I'm eating closer to 2000.  I was starving myself and my body was hanging onto fat.  That's the female body for you.

I just ordered a new dobok and I'm down two sizes though the scale is only down about 5 pounds.  Well, it's closer to one size down because the doboks run a little large.  So, that's down at least one size anyway.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 26, 2008)

How about that?  And you are right -- if you practice this, you will loose weight, no problem.  You don't have to go on a diet, you just must practice, and not eat junky food, no candy, that is useless.

Also, if you wish to loose weight fast, you can eat kimchi, but even if you do not,  you will still reach an optimum body mass, as we see is happening in your case!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 26, 2008)

to me it sounds like you are doing things wrong...no offense. To me it sounds like you arent  getting enough protein, fiber, fatty acids and such. it sounds like all you are eating are carbs (salads, whole grains) thats why you may not be loosing weight. The body is not getting the protein it needs to feed the muscles so its getting it from other placesand instead of burn the carbs for energy its storing them. 

try to balance things out and I get more protein and fatty acids (cheese) in your diet and I bet you notice a difference

B


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2008)

It's also important to look at your body shape and not just your weight in pounds. You might be gaining muscle, which is denser and weighs more than fat, so you could weigh more (not be losing as fast as you think you should be) but at the same time have a smaller waist and hip size. I tend to go by how my jeans fit rather than what the scale says.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2008)

Also meant to say - congrats on the progress you're making, sounds like you're on the right track.


----------

